# Réalisation "séparator" pour dock



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2010)

Voilà, je veux réaliser un séparateur pour mon dock et je me heurte à un soucis, celui-ci est systématiquement décalé par rapport aux icônes :






Je pars d'un fond d'icône dont je change la taille et l'orientation.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------

